# change keyboard to AZERTY ????



## stephanep (Oct 2, 2002)

super newbee on OSX_UNIX.

I just installed OroborX and get a default QWERTY KB.

How can I change this to my AZERTY please ? I want to use Xdarwin apps but it is hard to find the right characters to work?

Thanks for your help


----------

